# wspaniale jest skakać po (w) tej kałuży 2 sposoby



## Baltic Sea

Witam wszystkich serdecznie!

Chciałbym was spytać czy można zdanie "Wspaniale jest skakać po (w) tej kałuży" przetłumaczyć jako:

1. It's great to jump about in the puddle.

2. The puddle is great to jump about in.

Źródło: Zasłyszane w TV. Dziękuję.


----------



## LilianaB

"It feels great (is great) to jump in this puddle".  Some people may want _to jump_ _over_ _the puddle_, but _over_ would not convey what the Polish sentence means.


----------



## R.O

Drugie zdanie jest niepoprawne. W pierwszym również usunąłbym _about_.


----------



## Szkot

I understand the Polish to refer to jumping from one point in a (large) puddle to another.  You need _about _to convey that.  Both your sentences are fine, Baltic.  Of course you would have to jump _into _the puddle first.


----------



## LilianaB

I am used to _jump in a puddle_. I am not saying _about_ is wrong, but it is conventionally referred to as jumping in a puddle, at least in AE. Both sentences sound slightly awkward in AE. You can post them in the English Forum, Baltic, if you'd like. It does not necessarily mean _to jump from one point to another_ in Polish -- you can jump in one place as long as you are in a puddle.  

http://www.faithfilledmom.com/jumping-in-the-puddles-march-31-daily-reflection/faith-center-2652.htm 

The activity itself is also referred to as _puddle jumping_.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you all very much. As far as I know, puddle jumping has nothing to do with the activity of jumping over or into an ordinary puddle.


----------



## R.O

I agree it doesn't have to be from one point to the other. It can just as well be random or in one place, as LilianaB stated.


----------



## Szkot

R.O said:


> I agree it doesn't have to be from one point to the other. It can just as well be random or in one place, as LilianaB stated.



If you are jumping in one place within the perimeter of a puddle, one might idiomatically (in the UK) say jumping _up and down_ in a puddle, but just jumping in a puddle does not sound right.


----------



## LilianaB

What about jumping *on* a trampoline, jumping *in* the kitchen, jumping *in* the ocean, or *in* a bathtub? It sounds Ok in AE to jump *in* a puddle. There might be a different game when you jump from one puddle into another.


----------



## R.O

Thank you, Szkot. Is it possible, however, that there are BrE speakers for whom the "jump in the puddle" would be idiomatic?


----------



## Szkot

I would never say never, RO, but to me it definitely sounds odd without an extra about, around, up and down.  Likewise LB's three further examples with _in _above.

The answer to the original question, by the way, is Tak.


----------



## LilianaB

They are absolutely normal in AE.  There is even a book "Jumping on the Bed" (Not up and gown on the bed) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Jumping_on_the_Bed!


----------

